# Mirrorless Advise (yes, another one of those...)



## Misty123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi!  I'm planning to retire my old 4mp Konica Minolta, which I think may have been one of the first digital cameras ever made. Anyway, I'm looking for something a bit more up to date. Problem is, I'm very much a newbie when it comes to photography. I've spent hours trying to research all the different types of cameras and specific specs.  My head is spinning. But from all that I have figured out a few things:


I do not want a full DSLR. It's a bit too complicated for me at the moment. I'm willing to spend time and learn to get good pictures, but would rather work with something that is smaller and beginner friendly.
I do want something with a high image sensor. I don't edit my pictures for the most part but I am pretty picky about picture quality. I haven't completely ruled out point and shoots, but they seem a bit lacking from what I've read.
I'd like a camera that can take good action pictures in lower light.
Budget for a USED camera is $150-200


From everything I've read, Mirrorless seems to be the way to go.  I primarily photograph animals- everything from my shoelace size snakes to larger, fast moving zoo animals.  My biggest worry with a mirrorless is the ability to AF and take action shots, especially with smaller subjects.  

Any and all comments and advise is very much welcome.  I know I probably won't get an ideal camera that covers all specifications in that low budget, but I appreciate any cameras you can recommend to fit most of the bill.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 18, 2013)

My wife has a Panasonic GF1 mirror-less but wanted something even more compact & lighter for a trip to the UK.  I bought her an Olympus E-PM1, a two year old model, factory demo from this source:

Olympus PEN Mini E-PM1 Micro Digital Camera & 14-42mm II Lens (Silver) - Factory Demo with 16GB Card + Filter + Case + Accessory Kit


She uses a camera in full auto like a point & shoot & loves this little camera.  In sports mode she shot this series:









There were several frames between these that I did not post.  

I get the impression you are likely to shoot in full auto as well but if you want to expand this little camera has most all the features you are likely to want to use.  

My wife is experimenting with some other of my Micro Four Thirds lenses albeit still in full auto shooting jpegs.  

Here is a review of this camera for you to peruse:

Olympus PEN Mini / E-PM1 Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 18, 2013)

Misty123 said:


> I do want something with a high image sensor. I don't edit my pictures for the most part but I am pretty picky about picture quality. I haven't completely ruled out point and shoots, but they seem a bit lacking from what I've read
> I'd like a camera that can take good action pictures in lower light.
> Budget for a USED camera is $150-200



Nope
If your budget is max 200 you can't do either of those.


----------



## Misty123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ron Evers- Thank you for the camera recommendation!  I found a used EPM1 for $150, so right in my range too.  Do you think it would be able to handle macro shots?  Is there a lens to look at for that?

The Traveler- I appreciate your honesty.  If I take out the high image sensor requirement, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 18, 2013)

Low light means the ability to open lens wide and high sensitivity sensor
Fast action means no lag between press and shutter release.

You have 'requirements' that push a camera's abilities and your budget just won't support that.
People who shoot indoor sports want these capabilities - and typically have to spend 4-5k to get decent, dependable workable solutions.

You can get a camera that will take reasonable pictures in decent conditions but beyond that its chance.


----------



## Misty123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Makes sense- thanks!  Thoughts for a camera in my budget range?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmm. Ebay/used may be your friend here.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 19, 2013)

Misty123 said:


> Ron Evers- Thank you for the camera recommendation!  I found a used EPM1 for $150, so right in my range too.  Do you think it would be able to handle macro shots?  Is there a lens to look at for that?
> 
> The Traveler- I appreciate your honesty.  If I take out the high image sensor requirement, do you have any recommendations?



There are two native macro lenses, a 12-50mm zoom & a 60mm prime macro but they are very expensive.  If you have a macro lens for your Minolta you can buy a $20 adapter & use in on any M4/3 camera.  I use adapted Minolta, Canon & Takumar lenses for macro.  

As Lew pointed out, low light is an issue unless you have a fast (wide aperture) lens.  The best bang for your buck is the Olympus M Zuiko 45mm f1.8 but it is still over $300.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 19, 2013)

A mirrorless camera system is not necessarily simpler than a dslr yet you have a better chance of meeting your goals on a smaller budget if you go bigger so to speak.  Mirrorless are great for certain things and newer ones are getting even better but the bargain basement has better options elsewhere. 

I may read this wrong but if your are upgrading from a really old camera your idea of low light photography and fast autofocus may not be as tough as some pros who post here. 

I recommend you look at a second hand dslr or new dslt and up your budget accordingly though maybe you won't have to go to Far. 

The Sony alpha 58 kit goes cheap and has high specs with friendly beginner modes if required. A Nikon d3000 or Canon 1000d or similar secondhand would be a vast improvement in what you have.  Pros can use these as second bodies or back up cameras because they are good enough. 

Sure you can go mirrorless but then you have to really rethink your budget


----------



## Misty123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you both again for the replies.  Jaomul, you make a good argument for the DSLR.  I have no issues with the size, and if they do have beginner/auto modes I'd be happy.  I can always work up to learning more over time.  

I was also looking at mirrorless over traditional DSLR for overall longevity. My concern with buying a used DSLR is the shutter count. I'm hoping my next camera will last 3-5 years or so.  I'm not sure if that's realistic with a used DSLR in my budget.  I know you can replace the shutter, but I have no idea how expensive that would be.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2013)

For used you could take a look at Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com , I've done well buying from them. If you go to the tab Shop for Gear you can look at the list of mirrorless and see what they have. Even if you don't end up buying from them it might help you find some possibilities. 

Shooting moving objects in low light can be a challenge. I've done plenty of hockey in local dark dingy hockey rinks (not the same as zoo animals - well... not quite! I'm kidding of course). It just took a lot of learning how to do it, and how to make it work, and a lot of practice. A nice sharp lens would make the biggest difference I think if you're going to be in low light a lot.


----------



## Misty123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vintagesnaps-thank you for the link.  

So far I'm thinking about a Pentax Q plus kit lens for $80, a EPM1 plus kit lens for $150, or a Pentax K-X for $175.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 19, 2013)

Misty123 said:


> Vintagesnaps-thank you for the link.
> 
> So far I'm thinking about a Pentax Q plus kit lens for $80, a EPM1 plus kit lens for $150, or a Pentax K-X for $175.  Thoughts?



The Pentax Q & E-PM1 are small cameras unlike the Pentax K-X.

The Q has 7 native lenses available.

There are 45 native mount lenses for M4/3 cameras (E-PM1).


----------

